# AKC Obedience Exercises Chart for All Levels



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

This is a chart I made of all the AKC 2019 obedience levels and the required exercises and points for each exercise. Ever think about maybe entering something other than Open, but similar to Open? Look on my chart and you can see what are other classes you can enter with similar requirements. This chart is currently accurate, but may become inaccurate with new AKC regulations.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, that's quite a chart and so easy to follow. Thanks.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Alaska7133 said:


> This is a chart I made of all the AKC 2019 obedience levels and the required exercises and points for each exercise. Ever think about maybe entering something other than Open, but similar to Open? Look on my chart and you can see what are other classes you can enter with similar requirements. This chart is currently accurate, but may become inaccurate with new AKC regulations.


Thank you this is very helpful. Our newest Golden comes from a field line. We hope to take him through the Master Hunter level and maybe qualify for the Master Nationals....additionally, we are considering some Obedience testing as it would help with the field tests and we want to keep him busy and challenged.


----------

